# Winter Fishing



## Needle Fish 69 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ill be coming back to Pensacola from late november till early January for leave. Just wondering where to catch slot reds and specks during this time frame. I've never had trouble catching bull reds during these months, but I can never get a consistent trout/ slot red bite. I usually try around the mouth of the Escambia and up into the bowels of Bayou Texar.. Any tips on general locations to fish would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Needle Fish


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Check kayak forum "November?"

Greg


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/inshore-winter-fishing-guidance-135201/
Check out this thread from a few weeks ago.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Specks will move up the rivers. Escambia and Blackwater will both do well during those months.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

I find em in the deeper places like outside bends, if not there on the end of the bends where it starts getting deeper, or shallower. go up simpson and stop in a bend and fan cast while drifting. you'll run into em. if not try another bend.

basnbud


----------



## Thom (May 4, 2012)

*Time of Day*

Does time of day play as big a role in the winter as it does in the summer? Do I still need to plan to get out there early or stay late?


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

not really. in the low light they will move up to flats and shallower water. but if you find em in the middle of the day, they will eat.


----------

